# W8 reports



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

Hello,
Why are there not any W8 engine posts? no one have any technical difficulties with it??


----------



## ranjack (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: W8 reports (vw2.0gti)*

I have had 2 significant problems with my 2002 W8 Wagon:
1. At 15K the Check Engine light came on and stayed on. This is not the indication for the well-publicized faulty coil problem, which causes the Check Engine light to blink and car to either not start or run rough. Apparently recall notices on the bad coil problem are just now being sent out so if you haven't had your 2002 coils replaced you will probably get a notice shortly. My W8 was running a bit rough with the light on and the shop wound up completely reprogramming the main computer because of corrupt data. That seemed to do the do the trick because 5K later that problem has not resurfaced.
2. Returning from a trip last weekend I started hearing strange noises, including an unsettling knocking in the engine, which now has about 20K on it. I took it to the shop first thing Monday morning and they immediately sidelined it and gave me a loaner Jetta saying they didn't know when I will get my car back. I'm told that the primary problem is that the main big long engine belt that drives just about everything is falling apart and that there is a problem with the belt tensioner as well. I don't know if these are design or materials flaw issues but will report what I find out. The more immediate concern for me is that both of these critical parts are on national backorder in the USA and no one can tell me how long it will take to get replacement parts from the motherland.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: W8 reports (ranjack)*

Just over 10K now, and no problems at all. The engine is smooth, wonderfully powerful, and problem free. I have noticed that the engine significantly breaks in after the first 3,000-4,000 miles...and becomes faster and more responsive than when new. These engines really like to be broken in - that, plus the adaptive throttle learning a more aggressive driver's throttle behavior makes the car respond much better with some miles on the clock (My first Passat, a 2000 GLX V6 was much the same, with the engine growing a bit faster and more responsive as I broke it in and started exploring the redline more often; I traded that car with 35K and no problems in 3 1/2 years).
One thing I have always done with all of my engines is to let them rev. I think with an engine such as the W8, if you were to baby it around town and not explore the upper revs often enough, you could experience deposit build-ups, carbon build up, and more. Whether or not it is true, I have always believed it good for an engine to let it 'play' every once in a while by driving it hard, up to the redline, and sort of 'blow clean' the engine. I have done it on 6 different cars, from Pontiac, Mitsubishi, Volkswagen, and Mercedes, and I have managed to go for 14 years without major engine repairs or problems on any of them. Meanwhile, my friends and relatives who tend to drive slow, and never exceed 4000RPM, seem to be in the shop much more than me! If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong...but it has been lucky for me, so I'll continue to drive hard, while treating my cars to regular checkups, fluid changes, and washes.
This W8 Variant is an unbelievably wonderful car, and is IMO the best bargain in the industry. Absolutely nothing else can deliver the solid German build and feel, excellent Grand Touring ride and stability, wonderful acceleration and braking, responsive steering, all-weather security and capability, luxury and technology, equipment and features, cargo and passenger flexibility, 8-cylinders with plenty of torque, and all-wheel-drive, for under $50,000.
While it is too bad for VW that not many people know about this car...it is wonderful for those of us who do. It makes you feel like you are in on some grand secret that the rest of the world will never know...puts a smile on my face all day long!


----------



## ranjack (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: W8 reports (ranjack)*

Here's the update on my recent troubles - my dealer really scrambled and located a new serpentine V belt and belt tensioner stateside, and consequently had me back on the road within a few days. For some unknown reason the V belt, which is THE major belt on the W8 engine, lost a 2 inch chunk and was whacking mecilessly against the tensioner causing the dampner to fail and leak oil. Boy, you don't know what you've got til its gone and it is simply thrilling to have the vehicle back after this short absence. I took it on a trip over the mountains the following weekend and it performed flawlessly. I'm very pleased with the way things were handled - stuff happens and I'm happy to know that VW is on the spot if and when it does.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 reports (ranjack)*

Just turned 5200 miles today with 1,000 of that happening in the last week. No problems, only 2 oil changes under my belt and lots of































































smoking Acuras & Maximas...


----------

